# New G0704 on the way, sorry HF.



## 24more (Mar 11, 2013)

I ordered a 44991 from HF, they told me it was backordered til March 8.  On March 8th I called and they said maybe sometime in April.  I told them to cancel the order and was going to order an X2 clone from Grizzly.  After playing on Grizzlys site I jokingly asked the finance manager (wife) for an extra $800 and she said go for it.  What would have been a nother order for a small lathe from HF turned into a G0704 from Grizzly.  Hopefully it will do the trick.  I have no real plans but I like to tinker.  I'm in the process of building a 2'x4' cnc router.  This should make several parts a lot easier.  I need a cheap vise for now til I can buy a decent one.  I was thinking a shars 4", anyone got one?  Will it work for awhile?  Can' afford a good one right now.


----------



## Wheels17 (Mar 12, 2013)

I just received my G0704 a couple of weeks ago.  I had the same vise question.  Looked around a bit and settled on the Enco 4" vise.  It seems to be an appropriate size for the mill.  


404-1627 4" JAW W/SWIVEL BASE TITE-LOCK PREC MILL VISE 1 $103.15 


Seems OK so far.  Fit and finish was pretty good,  and it measures pretty square. The screw thread isn't ACME if that is important.  There were two reasons that I bought the Enco rather than the Shars (they appear to seem to be very similar).  I was ordering some other stuff from Enco, and I had a free shipping coupon.  Makes a difference with a vise!!  Enco has free shipping on orders over $49 through the end of march with code VIPFREE.


----------



## 7.62x39 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hmmm, Something fishy going on there. Myself and a guy I know from another forum both ordered HF 44991 on 1/30/13 (last day of 20% coupon) We were both told it would ship mid March. On March 7th I got shipping notice with tracking number. The other guy got same info on the 8th. Mine is due to be delivered day after tomorrow (thursday 3/14) 

Dear XXXX

Thank you for ordering from Harbor Freight Tools.
Your order # *5069866 was shipped today and should be arriving soon.
When tracking your order, please note that the tracking information may not be updated immediately.

The following item(s) were shipped:

--------------------
Carton #: 6811177 Ship Date: 2013-03-07 Shipped By: FedEx CA Tracking #: 9612019599281968111xxx

Item #    Qty    Description449911MILLING/DRILLING MINI VERTICAL


*


----------



## fretsman (Mar 12, 2013)

I have the Shars 4" vice from ebay:

( http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHARS-4x4-1...0?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item4d0047d888 )

I'm happy with it, but I did cut the ball end of the handle off as it got in my way, and I surely didn't need it to tighten the vise properly. It's working out well and it gets about 20 hours a week and I've had it for about 6 months now. 





I added a stop and cut off the back of the trough to give me more clearance, as you can see.






Thanks,
Dave


----------



## cobraJack (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah the Shars looks nice.  I got a grizzly when I got  my G0704 and it was OK.  I now have a Glacern 4" that I really like. Maybe not a Kurt but better than a lot.   http://www.glacern.com/gsv_440 .

Jack


----------



## 24more (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm gonna have to shot for a cheaper one for awhile.  I will end up with a decent one but not now. UPS comes Thursday.


----------



## fretsman (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree, Jack, the Glacern is nice looking vise, and it's good to know that you're happy with it as it may be a nice upgrade for me someday.

Thanks for chiming on that one,
Dave


----------



## cobraJack (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah, Dave.
Sometimes you can catch Glacern products on Ebay new.  I have Glacern's facemill and I use it a lot.
Jack


----------



## cobraJack (Mar 13, 2013)

BTW- 24
Congrats on the 704. You'll really like it and there's lots of upgrade stuff to do. If you haven't gone to Hoos's site -do so. http://www.g0704.com/   I have DroBros dro on mine. makes things really fast.
good luck and have fun.
Jack


----------



## JOSHUAZ2 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have the 0704 and the glacern 4" also and like it a lot. I have 6 kurt vices for my bigger mills and feel that the glacern is just as accurate. dont know if it will pass the test of time though. two of my kurts are over 20 and work like new.


----------



## 24more (Mar 14, 2013)

It's here!


----------



## Splat (Mar 16, 2013)

I would think the Grizzly machines would be better built than anything from HF. I had considered a HF mill when I was looking for my first last year but after all the reading I went with a Grizzly 704..... that is until I found a Johansson/Clausing 8520 mill locally the day before I was to head to Grizzly so I went with that. That 704 is a very nice mill with lotsa guys buying them and there's support all over the Web. Good luck with them, guys.


----------



## Tommie D (Mar 16, 2013)

cobraJack said:


> BTW- 24
> Congrats on the 704. You'll really like it and there's lots of upgrade stuff to do. If you haven't gone to Hoos's site -do so. http://www.g0704.com/   I have DroBros dro on mine. makes things really fast.
> good luck and have fun.
> Jack




Jack or anyone with a DRO on a G0704, Do you have any pic's of your G0704 with the DRO ?  Simple straightforward  installation ?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Wheels17 (Mar 16, 2013)

Mine are still in transit, but there's a good example here:

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=6512.0


----------



## cobraJack (Mar 17, 2013)

Pretty straightforward. The install manual I think is on an SX3 with vertical sides on the base instead of near 45 degree on the 704.  Had to make some spacers to get to work. Others have probably done much cleaner than mine. I have limited experience with this stuff but it works - just not pretty.  y-axis was hardest.  Still haven't done Z-axis. Soon.  Very pleased with how it works.   Jack


----------



## cobraJack (Mar 17, 2013)

It appears the attachments get placed in reverse order so might make more sense from bottom up.  
Jack


----------

